# Young British Pro Cyclists



## Flying_Monkey (7 Feb 2012)

I don't know if anyone else noticed but Andrew Fenn, who was third in the World U23s last year, took two races in a row in Majorca over the weekend in very impressive style.

With that as a starting point, I wanted to create a thread to keep an eye on the fortunes of the younger British cyclists in the pro-peloton this season...

We've already seen Adam Blythe showing in Qatar, and Luke Rowe wasn't too far down the field in the Trofeo Palma in Majorca either.


----------



## raindog (7 Feb 2012)

Fenn just got a nice write up in Velochrono
http://www.velochrono.fr/actu/2012/qui-est-andrew-fenn/


----------



## Doseone (7 Feb 2012)

raindog said:


> Fenn just got a nice write up in Velochrono


 
and page 52 of the latest Pro Cycling in their 5 for the future article.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Feb 2012)

raindog said:


> Fenn just got a nice write up in Velochrono
> http://www.velochrono.fr/actu/2012/qui-est-andrew-fenn/


 
That is a really excellent piece.


----------



## raindog (9 Feb 2012)

Endura Racing won the first stage of the Tour Med today with Jonathan Tiernan-Locke. I think that might be Endura's first win?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Feb 2012)

raindog said:


> Endura Racing won the first stage of the Tour Med today with Jonathan Tiernan-Locke. I think that might be Endura's first win?


 
You beat me to it. I think it is their first continental win. Given that he's now 27 (I think), JTL has suddenly emerged almost as if from nowhere (in European terms) over the last couple of seasons. He certainly seems to be improving markedly as a cyclist. Perhaps there is someone here who knows more about him (in terms of the domestic British scene before last season). All I know is that he used to be a mountain-biker in his teens.


----------



## raindog (9 Feb 2012)

Before the race started his French team mate Alex Blain said he's a great climber and could do well on the Mont Faron stage, but he obviously didn't bother waiting for that. Could do well for the overall then?
If you can read French, then Velochrono have again come up with the goods.
http://www.velochrono.fr/actu/2012/qui-est-jonathan-tiernan-locke/


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Feb 2012)

raindog said:


> Before the race started his French team mate Alex Blain said he's a great climber and could do well on the Mont Faron stage, but he obviously didn't bother waiting for that. Could do well for the overall then?
> If you can read French, then Velochrono have again come up with the goods.
> http://www.velochrono.fr/actu/2012/qui-est-jonathan-tiernan-locke/


 
I can, thanks! I should have checked there first. That series is excellent...

So JTL's natural talent and hard work is finally showing results after coming back from a period of illness and reconsidering his life... evne more impressive.


----------



## raindog (12 Feb 2012)

I had a feeling he'd take the overall today. That's a fine win for Tiernan-Locke and Endura. Well done!

"Jon Tiernan-Locke (Endura Racing) stormed up the Col de Garde in a solo effort on a weather-shortened closing stage to win the overall title in the Tour Méditerranéen.'


----------



## raindog (12 Feb 2012)

Nobody bothered? I reckon it deserves a photo. 

http://www.velouk.net/2012/02/12/report-jon-locke-wins-the-tour-of-the-med/


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Feb 2012)

Awesome - he rode away from the likes of Navarro and Garzelli. That's a performance he won't forget...


----------



## Alan Tullett (15 Feb 2012)

Thought he was very good in the Tour of Britain last year. Was pleased to see he'd done well. Be interesting to see what races Endura go to this year as he could spring a few more surprises.


----------



## smutchin (16 Feb 2012)

Alan Tullett said:


> Thought he was very good in the Tour of Britain last year. Was pleased to see he'd done well. Be interesting to see what races Endura go to this year as he could spring a few more surprises.


 
Yes, JTL was the first name that sprang to mind when I saw this thread title, remembering his ride in the ToB last year. His ride in the Tour of the Med this year was even more impressive. Clearly a talent worth watching. How long will it be before Sky snap him up?

d.


----------



## Alan Tullett (16 Feb 2012)

He's not so young though and I think they prefer the younger riders.


----------



## smutchin (16 Feb 2012)

Ah, yes. Just read that he's 27. Thought he was younger than that.

d.


----------



## raindog (16 Feb 2012)

Alan Tullett said:


> Be interesting to see what races Endura go to this year as he could spring a few more surprises.


there you go
http://www.enduraracing.com/Dept.aspx?dept_id=2

As for Sky snapping hime up, I doubt they'll be the only team talking to his agent after this win - he blew off Navarro, Garzelli and Sorenson on that climb.


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2012)

raindog said:


> there you go
> http://www.enduraracing.com/Dept.aspx?dept_id=2
> 
> As for Sky snapping hime up, I doubt they'll be the only team talking to his agent after this win - *he blew off Navarro, Garzelli and Sorenson on that climb*.


 
As Eric Morecombe used to say, " there's no answer to that"


----------



## Alan Tullett (18 Feb 2012)

JTL 3rd in 1st stage of Tour de Haut Var. Available on the Internet on france3cotedazur.fr from 2-4 our time tomorrow. Could he win another comp? Up against Gilbert, Voeckler, Gerrans amongst others. Russell Downing 10th as well.


----------



## Alan Tullett (19 Feb 2012)

JTL won again and having listened to the interview (his French isn't bad) I think he said he'd talked to a world tour team last week.


----------



## raindog (20 Feb 2012)

I reckon this deserves another photo


----------



## iLB (20 Feb 2012)

Alan Tullett said:


> JTL won again and having listened to the interview (his French isn't bad) I think he said he'd talked to a world tour team last week.


 
Surely teams will be full by now. could he move after the season has started?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Feb 2012)

iLB said:


> Surely teams will be full by now. could he move after the season has started?


 
Saxo Bank will have a vacancy...


----------



## Alan Tullett (24 Feb 2012)

Seems like he's turned them down, whoever they were,
http://road.cc/content/news/53314-j...-approaches-and-commits-himself-endura-racing


----------



## oldroadman (1 Mar 2012)

Last place he needs is Saxobank. Better stay with Endura this season, if his good form stays he will get offers. Plus, at Endura he is a leader, any big team it will be domestique duties, and palmares will suffer accordingly. The only thing I would move for, in his place, is a 2 year deal nice and watertight with a shedload of cash, it's a living after all and at 27 you have 6-7 decent years left if you take care of yourself properly, after that most riders lose a bit and it's always possible to drop down a level.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Mar 2012)

oldroadman said:


> Last place he needs is Saxobank.


 
I know, it was just a joke as they will be missing Alberto Contador right now.


----------



## oldroadman (1 Mar 2012)

Not for too long though, just before Mr R appears before the UCI to try and keep his licence. All fun and games there then.


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2012)

good article/interview on Jonathan
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...llness-doping-rumours-and-his-road-to-the-top


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Mar 2012)

JTL was third today after attacking and breaking a field including Sammy Sanchez and Robert Gesink on a tough climb in the Tour of Murcia today. Only problem was that he couldn't shake Quintana and cracked himself near the end.


----------



## iLB (4 Mar 2012)

2nd overall?


----------



## raindog (4 Mar 2012)

Another win for Endura
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest/531998/russell-downing-wins-gp-lillers.html


----------



## Alan Tullett (5 Mar 2012)

JTL second in Murcia after the TT (he was 14th in that).


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Mar 2012)

The Endura squad have currently got teams in two major races in Europe simultaneously, which I think is a first for them: the Settimana Internazionale Coppi e Bartoli and the Tour de Normandie. JTL is in Italy, and the team there were second in the TTT today, meaning that he and 3 other Endura riders are in the Top 10. Meanwhile in Normandy, Ian Wilkinson went one better, winning from the break on Stage 3. But the TdN is a tough old race and there's plenty of stages to go. The remainder of the SICeB should show us just whether JTL can really compete with the best on the European Tour...


----------



## rich p (21 Mar 2012)

...and in other news, Evan Oliphant came 2nd in this sprint in the Tour of Mexico

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/vuelta-mexico-2012/stage-3/results


----------



## raindog (22 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the news you two - these smaller races are sometimes difficult to keep track of.

Tiernan-Locke is nicely placed for when they hit the mountains - today?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Mar 2012)

Well, Endura continue to impress in Normandy with a solo win for young Brit, Erick Rowsell, today. In Italy, where the team seems to be riding for Paul Voss of Germany, he is still in contention, but JTL didn't mount a challenge today, and is down in 56th overall.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (22 Mar 2012)

Erick Rowsell is doing well, including only a second behind the leader in the young rider comp. That is a tight race too, with only 2 minutes and change separating the top couple of dozen after 5 stages.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Mar 2012)

Robert Partridge 6th today in Normandy, Endura have 3 in the Top 20. Also Simon Yates riding for the GB national team over there is finishing consistenly in the Top 10 or so, which is also good news for the future.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Mar 2012)

Erick Rowsell 2nd today in a 2-man late breakaway and now up to 7th overall... he's having a great TdN


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2012)

Tobyn Horton 3rd 2 days ago and 2nd in yesterday's stage in Mexico.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/vuelta-mexico-2012/stage-6/results


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Mar 2012)

rich p said:


> Tobyn Horton 3rd 2 days ago and 2nd in yesterday's stage in Mexico.


 
Oh, yeah - I almost forgot Raleigh were down there. That's a tough race too.

Meanwhile back in Normandy, Jonathan McEvoy was 2nd today and Scott Thwaites 4th in the final stage. Erick Rowsell finished 7th overall. I'm not sure, but I think Endura must have taken the Team classification. Pretty damn impressive all round.


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Oh, yeah - I almost forgot Raleigh were down there. That's a tough race too.


 
OT - Incidentally, the Volta a Mexico was won by that serial rogue Oscar Sevilla who was up before CAS this week to have his 6 month ban maybe upgraded to 2 years. Not sure what happened though as he's clearly still racing. Michael rasmussen was also in the race too.

23 year old Liam Holohan in 20th was top Brit.


----------



## raindog (26 Jun 2012)

I thought it was an impressive ride from 3rd placed 23 year old Russel Hampton on sunday in the elite RR.
He talks about the race here
http://teamraleigh.wordpress.com/


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Jun 2012)

Yeah, that was a good ride. He also had a really good performance in the Tour de Beauce over here in Quebec recently, featuring in breaks and only missing out on a stage win by a microsecond... he might well be signing to a World Tour team next year.


----------



## raindog (30 Jul 2012)

Another win for Tiernan-Locke - surely he'll be signing with a top team next season?
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest/534120/tiernan-locke-wins-tour-alsace.html


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Aug 2012)

Erick Rowsell also 6th in Alsace.

And Adam Blythe took the sprint on the first day of the Paris-Correze.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Aug 2012)

keep an eye on young Welsh feller, Luke Rowe (sky, of course...) seems to be upping his game quite a bit too.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Aug 2012)

And Rowe had a good day at the Tour of Denmark yesterday, 4th in the stage and current young rider jersey.


----------



## raindog (23 Aug 2012)

cheers S - I'd forgotten that was on.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Aug 2012)

Yeah, Cav crashed and Rowe almost managed to make up for it...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Aug 2012)

And he was 5th again today having clearly been nominated for sprinting duties (I am guessing Cav is still suffering from the after-effects of the crash). He's 9th overall, 3rd on points and leading the young riders' contest.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Aug 2012)

Andrew Fenn (OP-QS) has had a good Tour of Denmark too - 2nd on Stage 4 behind Greipel, and 4th on the final stage today (Cav who finally bagged one).


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Andrew Fenn (OP-QS) has had a good Tour of Denmark too - 2nd on Stage 4 behind Greipel, and 4th on the final stage today (Cav who finally bagged one).


The young 'Scot' had a good showing in the break today at the Rotters-Antwerp race.


----------

